# [C#] MemoryStream in Bitmap



## havalan (30. September 2002)

Ich möchte gern meinen Memory Stream in ein Bitmap verwandeln, jedoch gibt es immer "Invalid parameter used." zurück.


```
data = (byte[])dr["data"];
mstream = new MemoryStream();
mstream.Write(data, offset, data.Length - offset);
System.Drawing.Bitmap bmp;
bmp=(System.Drawing.Bitmap)System.Drawing.Bitmap.FromStream((Stream)mstream);
```
(dr ist ein SQLDataReader)


Ich habs auch so probiert:

```
System.Drawing.Bitmap bmp = new System.Drawing.Bitmap((Stream)mstream);
```


----------

